
IsometricSass – Sass library to make isometric 2D without JavaScript - MorganCaron
https://github.com/MorganCaron/IsometricSass
======
tmsh
This is amazing. Thank you! The world needs more isometric diagrams (since
they're able to communicate more with no perspective diminishing). To my mind,
a lot more product/service discovery could use isometric diagrams in their
landing pages. In addition, visualizing app/page navigation and funnels. I
really think it's untapped. I've tried to cobble together my understanding of
isometric design over the years from different skillshare or lynda tutorials.
I've tried Maya and other modeling applications to create more detailed
models. And gone back to using the SSR approach (using Illustrator - though as
an engineer I still have so far to go there - great skillshare courses by
Daniel Scott). Gotten into Sarah Drasner's great design for developer courses.
(Making and Breaking the Grid mentioned there is a great book.) Recently via
[https://medium.com/@PepsRyuu/why-i-no-longer-
use-d3-js-b8288...](https://medium.com/@PepsRyuu/why-i-no-longer-
use-d3-js-b8288f306c9a) and a desire to use the minimum tools necessary to get
the job done, I'm totally aligned in taking a more css only approach
(eschewing SVG for the reasons mentioned in that article - particularly text
wrapping).

A long way of saying this is really interesting. Thanks!

~~~
tmsh
(For posterity: and.. back to SVG. Shirley Wu's d3 courses are great!)

~~~
tmsh
And then there's this! [https://medium.com/@mbostock/why-you-should-
use-d3-ae63c276e...](https://medium.com/@mbostock/why-you-should-
use-d3-ae63c276e958)

Awesome.

------
ben_jones
One of my first personal projects was to try to produce an isometric 2d game
in javascript, I failed spectacularly but learned a lot. Thank you for not
just a really cool library but reminding me of that childhood trial!

------
sn0n
Oh, this is fun!! I've had a game idea bouncing around in my head, this could
be quite useful. Thank you for sharing.

------
miga
Your CSS/Sass skills are indeed gold!

My next game will be using this.

~~~
MorganCaron
Thanks :) Do not hesitate to make a pull request to add your game in "Your
Projects" at the bottom of the documentation
[https://morgancaron.github.io/IsometricSass/](https://morgancaron.github.io/IsometricSass/)

------
crimsonalucard
Wow time to uninstall photoshop.

